# Annoyances you find in DAWs



## kitekrazy (Apr 16, 2021)

I have Cubase 11 sitting on a system and rarely use it. No doubt a great DAW but unlike FL, Live, Reaper, and Reason, you open it up and it's ready to go. Click the X and those close. I have a lite version of MOTU and it has the annoying opening menu. Studio One isn't as annoying. I'm never a fan of docking and undocking the piano roll. 

Some like eye candy and want their DAW to be skinnable as possible. I still like the "ugly" GUIs. I was attracted to Live's 8 bit look. I still use the default Reaper skin. I have Acid Pro which I switch to the old Sony look. Then there is Melda which I have everything and I like that plain look. Kilohearts is another one that's not fancy and easy to use.

There are petty annoyances that can drive you crazy despite how great something is.


----------



## Kent (Apr 17, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> No doubt a great DAW but unlike FL, Live, Reaper, and Reason, you open it up and it's ready to go.


Not sure what your complaint is here...isn't this a *good* thing, then?


----------



## Markrs (Apr 17, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> I have Cubase 11 sitting on a system and rarely use it. No doubt a great DAW but unlike FL, Live, Reaper, and Reason, you open it up and it's ready to go.





kmaster said:


> Not sure what your complaint is here...isn't this a *good* thing, then?


At least I am not the only one who read that and thought "isn't that a good thing?"


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 17, 2021)

My annoyance is Cubase. I have been you using it for years, as well as Logic. I really want to try using Cubase more because I prefer the VEPro routing options, but I just find there’s way too much going in with the GUI. It’s like sensory overload! So many little buttons, bells, whistles and colours, like a Fisher-Price toy. And then I go back into Logic and it’s like a nice spa; nice relaxed atmosphere and simple.


----------



## GNP (Apr 17, 2021)

Main annoyance is that it doesn't make the market I'm in more juicy and earn me more money.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 17, 2021)

Another aspect of @GNP's annoyance: I have Studio One 4.6.2, and my continual frustration is that it does not read my mind and generate what I hear in my mind's ear.
Does anyone know if 5.2 has the long-anticipated clairvoyance effect? I'd update for sure. . .


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 17, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Not sure what your complaint is here...isn't this a *good* thing, then?


 With the DAWs I mentioned you open them up and are ready to go. Some DAWs ask you for what built in template you want to use, save before you even start, ect. This makes even more hassle if you buy a new plugin that needs online authorization. With Reaper the plugin menu will reveal the new plugin in the manager, you open that plugin and then authorize.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> My annoyance is Cubase. I have been you using it for years, as well as Logic. I really want to try using Cubase more because I prefer the VEPro routing options, but I just find there’s way too much going in with the GUI. It’s like sensory overload! So many little buttons, bells, whistles and colours, like a Fisher-Price toy. And then I go back into Logic and it’s like a nice spa; nice relaxed atmosphere and simple.


 I don't like the GUI either. I don't know why but I find having rounded corners puts me off. I stopped using Sonar because the interface became so gaudy until they came out with the X series.
As for doing dance styles I like FL Studio because of the screen real estate.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> My annoyance is Cubase. I have been you using it for years, as well as Logic. I really want to try using Cubase more because I prefer the VEPro routing options, but I just find there’s way too much going in with the GUI. It’s like sensory overload! So many little buttons, bells, whistles and colours, like a Fisher-Price toy. And then I go back into Logic and it’s like a nice spa; nice relaxed atmosphere and simple.


I get you. You can however, very simply deal with this, and I'm not kidding:

Just think to yourself, you don't have to use every feature, all the time. Cubase is overloaded with features I will NEVER use. The trick is to just not look at them. Use what you need. Simplify your mindset.

The thing is, if you need that specific feature, trust me, you will be glad it has it.


----------



## joebaggan (Apr 18, 2021)

Main annoyance for me is Reaper, with the ugliest UI ever created for a software product, the endless out of control menus, having to rely on 3rd party scripts to compensate for functionality not baked in, the annoying near daily updates of bug fixes that should have been caught by QA engineers before the product was released etc. But can't complain too much for the cost.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> but I just find there’s way too much going in with the GUI. It’s like sensory overload! So many little buttons, bells, whistles and colours, like a Fisher-Price toy.


Cubase is highly customizable. You can make it show as much or as little as you want.


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 18, 2021)

I like Cubase, sorta got used to it, can't complain much it does what it's supposed to do. I'm often annoyed at myself for pushing the wrong buttons


----------



## ashX (Apr 18, 2021)

I started with FL Studio but it became annoying for me doing orchestral stuff in it. And the main annoyance is no connection between instrument racks, mixer and playlist, they are like 3 different dimensions. No freeze track function (I dont count rendering to audio as freezing)
Then I tried different daws, Cubase seemed like a mess with those buttons, awful media bay/player that looks like something from Win XP. Freezing tracks looked weird because it locked channels so you need to unfreeze it to work with it again. Other than that it seemed find.
Then I tried Reaper and Ableton, Reaper for me is more cubasey but it is more comfortable for some reason. But its media player also put me off of it.
Ableton seems fine because it has a good freezing track option where you can slice, copy, edit frozen tracks, quick workflow with media player and audio files. But it seems like clusterfuck working with huge projects in it. Also its con is bad work with midi comparing to Cubase and FL. But I stick to it now because usually my projects aren't that big.


----------



## allen-garvey (Apr 18, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Main annoyance for me is Reaper, with the ugliest UI ever created for a software product, the endless out of control menus, having to rely on 3rd party scripts to compensate for functionality not baked in, the annoying near daily updates of bug fixes that should have been caught by QA engineers before the product was released etc. But can't complain too much for the cost.


I don't think Reaper has any QA engineers as they only technically have 2 employees and a few contributors https://www.cockos.com/team.php . Impressive though what they've been able to accomplish with such a small team though. I agree with Reaper being ugly, it gives me bad memories of Windows 98.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 18, 2021)

My main annoyance with Cubase is that the scroll bars, which I use all the time, have been reduced to the width of a human hair.

Not to sidetrack the thread, but whenever I see FL Studio mentioned, the little voice in my head says, "Florida Studio". Anyone else, or am I all alone on this one?


----------



## Altauria (Apr 18, 2021)

BPM resolution is *always *a quarter note in many DAWs (_not to be confused with click_) - which is why I keep staying on DP (after serious consideration of other excellent platforms). I know it's an easy workaround, but it's another superfluous step(s) that takes me out of concentration.


----------



## joebaggan (Apr 18, 2021)

allen-garvey said:


> I don't think Reaper has any QA engineers as they only technically have 2 employees and a few contributors https://www.cockos.com/team.php . Impressive though what they've been able to accomplish with such a small team though. I agree with Reaper being ugly, it gives me bad memories of Windows 98.


Right, when you can't afford QA engineers, you employ your users (who are paying for the product) to find the bugs.


----------



## robgb (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm annoyed that Reaper takes 10 seconds to load up instead of only 5.


----------



## robgb (Apr 18, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Main annoyance for me is Reaper, with the ugliest UI ever created for a software product


See, I'd say this about Pro Tools, not Reaper.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 19, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm annoyed that Reaper takes 10 seconds to load up instead of only 5.


How did you manage that? For me it's like 2. It must not be a blank project.


----------



## robgb (Apr 19, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> How did you manage that? For me it's like 2. It must not be a blank project.


I admit I'm loading a full orchestral template when it takes that long.


----------



## Danilebob (Apr 19, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Just think to yourself, you don't have to use every feature, all the time. Cubase is overloaded with features I will NEVER use. The trick is to just not look at them. Use what you need. Simplify your mindset.
> 
> The thing is, if you need that specific feature, trust me, you will be glad it has it.


I was committing time to learning Cubase's key commands as I just switched over from Logic Pro (Mac user for only about 4 years, but it was my first system), and about 2 days in I was like, "Why am I learning all of these ridiculous key commands when I could just rebind everything to how I do it in Logic?" XDDD so then I spent an hour remapping the commands. Half the commands I deleted I don't even know what they do. Frankly, I won't be needing or using them anyways. Greatest decision I've made this year.
My pet peeve: Cubase's general programming is just a little weird to me compared to Logic. Like you can't toggle an empty window. Certain things hangover after resetting the transport that don't in Logic. Random hanging notes. It's great and professional, but seems less intuitive than Logic.
I am glad I figured out how to change the whole color layout outside of the however many default options 'cause gray is not exactly my favorite color.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Apr 19, 2021)

I've only really used FL Studio.
And FL Studio in anything lower than 1440p is a really annoying experience.
In 1440p I have room for playlist/mixer/channel rack/piano roll and a plugin all available at the screen at the same time.
In 1080p and lower it's so annoying having to open/close windows constantly.
I've used a 1080p monitor recently, and it's not fun after getting used to 1440p xD
Multiple monitors or high resolution is a must (in my opinion) for FL


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 19, 2021)

One thing in Logic that bugs me is when I'm editing controller data in the piano-roll view, if I click near the bottom of the window (near a CC value close to zero), often the whole window will suddenly scroll laterally way off to one side. Does this ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Apr 19, 2021)

ashX said:


> I started with FL Studio but it became annoying for me doing orchestral stuff in it. And the main annoyance is no connection between instrument racks, mixer and playlist, they are like 3 different dimensions. No freeze track function (I dont count rendering to audio as freezing)


I use FL Studio for orchestral stuff and I really like it. Admittedly it's a third party plugin (but a free one) but BRSO Articulate is a godsend when dealing with articulations, no faffing around with keyswitches which is great when I only have a 32-key keyboard. I like having the channel rack, mixer and playlist separate as it fits my chaotic workflow where I can just stick a pattern in anywhere on the playlist and it'll play, but not only can you link the channel rack, individual playlist tracks and individual mixer tracks together, you could even avoid using the channel rack entirely if you wanted by just loading up instances of patcher in each mixer track and loading your instruments from within that. I hadn't heard of freeze track functions before so maybe I don't know what I'm missing, but I really think FL Studio is underrated for anything other than making beats, it's so much more powerful than that.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 19, 2021)

When I switched from Studio One 4 to Cubase 10, I was amazed how many extra moving parts were required to do stuff in Cubase, BUT, Cubase did WAY more for the MIDI composer. Studio One v5.2 has come of age in a way, but I'm committed to composing in Cubase. It has mostly everything, certainly more than I use yet. There's so much you can turn off in Cubase to make it easier (like auto-toggling the Cycle on when you are drawing a range or zooming, drives me nuts, I'LL turn on looping when I'm ready!), and v11 is even better, went from worst right-click options to the best and drag-n-drop of FX FINALLY works like Studio One has for the past 5 years, lol. But I tell ya, as far as a UI goes and ease of use, Studio One sits at the top of the steps slapping down every other cat crawling up. Just my $.02, but if I were going back to just mixing, Studio One is superb. I want Cubase for MIDI Orchestration but trying to mix in Cubase is like driving around town grocery shopping in a 34' motor home. Lots of room, lots of amenities, but oy vey...


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Apr 19, 2021)

Hoopyfrood said:


> I use FL Studio for orchestral stuff and I really like it. Admittedly it's a third party plugin (but a free one) but BRSO Articulate is a godsend when dealing with articulations, no faffing around with keyswitches which is great when I only have a 32-key keyboard. I like having the channel rack, mixer and playlist separate as it fits my chaotic workflow where I can just stick a pattern in anywhere on the playlist and it'll play, but not only can you link the channel rack, individual playlist tracks and individual mixer tracks together, you could even avoid using the channel rack entirely if you wanted by just loading up instances of patcher in each mixer track and loading your instruments from within that. I hadn't heard of freeze track functions before so maybe I don't know what I'm missing, but I really think FL Studio is underrated for anything other than making beats, it's so much more powerful than that.


Like I said in my post above, to me what ashX mentions is only a problem in lower resolution.
in 1440p and above you have room to have playlist/mixer and channel rack available on the screen at all times. You can click "detach" on them so they don't dissapear, and other windows don't overlap over them 

Like in the picture below, and plenty room to spare for piano roll and a plugin to the left side.
I prefer to keep piano roll on the bottom left and plugin on top left (since plugins always seem to default open to the top left in FL Studio)


----------



## eakwarren (Apr 19, 2021)

It irks me only being able to record to 16 midi channels at a time in Logic, regardless of the number of ports. It would make working with Divisimate a dream. Sadly, _I’m_ the one dreaming.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Apr 20, 2021)

LordOfTheStrings said:


> Like I said in my post above, to me what ashX mentions is only a problem in lower resolution.
> in 1440p and above you have room to have playlist/mixer and channel rack available on the screen at all times. You can click "detach" on them so they don't dissapear, and other windows don't overlap over them
> 
> Like in the picture below, and plenty room to spare for piano roll and a plugin to the left side.
> I prefer to keep piano roll on the bottom left and plugin on top left (since plugins always seem to default open to the top left in FL Studio)


Nice setup, much better than my 'toss everything somewhere random and have to go looking for it when I need it' one.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2021)

Logic: Can’t stand the huge amount of menu-diving involved in plugin selection and instantiation.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2021)

Is there a DAW that writes out what’s recorded in musical notation?
Im ready for a change.
Especially if there’s a track option that keeps sound effects and drums/percussion in a traditional piano roll.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 20, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Is there a DAW that writes out what’s recorded in musical notation?
> Im ready for a change.
> Especially if there’s a track option that keeps sound effects and drums/percussion in a traditional piano roll.


Don't they all do that now? Logic's one is pretty good actually.



el-bo said:


> Logic: Can’t stand the huge amount of menu-diving involved in plugin selection and instantiation.


Yep, that and a track search would be incredible.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Yep, that and a track search would be incredible.


I'd also love docking for stock plugins, a la Bitwig/Ableton, preferably with Bitwig's inbuilt plugin modulation and modularity (Or perhaps I just need to get Bitwig or Ableton, at some point).


----------



## gst98 (Apr 20, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I'd also love docking for stock plugins, a la Bitwig/Ableton, preferably with Bitwig's inbuilt plugin modulation and modularity (Or perhaps I just need to get Bitwig or Ableton, at some point).


Not familiar with Bitwig, but if you mean like Ableton racks then yeah definitely. After they integrated Ableton style looping, I'm sure the next thing on the list is to copy the rack system.

Have you opened smart controls while using Alchemy? That's pretty much it


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 20, 2021)

Three things I'd like in Logic:

1) Searching for tracks and plugins by typing (I know of apps that add this feature - but I'd prefer this to be native).

2) Being able to infinitely nest track-stacks within other track-stacks. Nested sub-mixes can be achieved by routing buses. But I'd like more options for hiding stuff and sorting groups of instruments.

3) I really want something like the arranger track in cubase (I think that's what it's called?). Being able to reference an existing midi track whilst inputting notes would be useful.

I'd be pleased to hear if some of these features are already possible...


----------



## gst98 (Apr 20, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> Three I'd like in Logic:
> 
> 1) Searching for tracks and plugins by typing (I know of plugins that add this feature - but I'd prefer this to be native).
> 
> ...


The live loops grid can function as an arranger, but it isn't exactly like what you're talking about.


----------



## Ozinga (Apr 20, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Logic: Can’t stand the huge amount of menu-diving involved in plugin selection and instantiation.


This works rather good until there is a native solution.








PlugSearch Product Page


PlugSearch 2 is no longer available, and has been updated to PlugSearch 3. Support is still available for PlugSearch 2.




speakerfood.com


----------



## gst98 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> This works rather good until there is a native solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think this is what he was talking about. But it searches using the accessibility features on Mac, as a result, it's really slow and can be easily interrupted because it is actually just moving your mouse pointer with automation.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 20, 2021)

I have no complaints whatsoever. Having a full orchestra, racks of synths, thousands and thousands of drummers, and innumerable choirs at our fingertips, most of which sound pretty musical?

Nirvana.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> This works rather good until there is a native solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I tried that when it was first released. Can't remember why I didn't go for it. If i remember correctly, it wasn't able to replace plugins without deleting them first, and generally seemed a little clunky. Perhaps it's been improved since then.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2021)

gst98 said:


> Not familiar with Bitwig, but if you mean like Ableton racks then yeah definitely. After they integrated Ableton style looping, I'm sure the next thing on the list is to copy the rack system.
> 
> Have you opened smart controls while using Alchemy? That's pretty much it


Bitwig has nested effects, so it's possible to place any extra effects in the feedback path of a delay, for instance. And the implementation of modulation is extremely slick.
Bitwig has a fully unlocked, time-unrestricted demo. The only missing feature is the ability to save.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 20, 2021)

Hoopyfrood said:


> I use FL Studio for orchestral stuff and I really like it. Admittedly it's a third party plugin (but a free one) but BRSO Articulate is a godsend when dealing with articulations, no faffing around with keyswitches which is great when I only have a 32-key keyboard. I like having the channel rack, mixer and playlist separate as it fits my chaotic workflow where I can just stick a pattern in anywhere on the playlist and it'll play, but not only can you link the channel rack, individual playlist tracks and individual mixer tracks together, you could even avoid using the channel rack entirely if you wanted by just loading up instances of patcher in each mixer track and loading your instruments from within that. I hadn't heard of freeze track functions before so maybe I don't know what I'm missing, but I really think FL Studio is underrated for anything other than making beats, it's so much more powerful than that.


I've written off FL for orchestra but I see it used more and more.


----------



## Ozinga (Apr 20, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Thanks! I tried that when it was first released. Can't remember why I didn't go for it. If i remember correctly, it wasn't able to replace plugins without deleting them first, and generally seemed a little clunky. Perhaps it's been improved since then.


Yes same, not great but I got used to it. I mostly use it with waves and UAD plugins both having huge list of plugins. For the rest I am using custom folders.


----------



## TintoL (Apr 21, 2021)

The fact that while running cubase, the monitor screen doesn't go to sleep. That is soo annoying. If someone knows how to fix that, I will highly appreciate it.


----------



## greggybud (Apr 21, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> There are petty annoyances that can drive you crazy despite how great something is.


It's not petty. But the fact that most every DAW manufacturer chases and markets on the whims of prosumers just to gain the most revenue possible, and maybe for some...just to stay afloat. It's an endless nasty cycle where some bug fixes aren't financially justified, and some of them are never fixed. And sometimes new features eventually become unfinished at the cost of whatever it takes to assure added sales, just to keep up with the competition.

The cheap easy route is outsourcing anything that isn't core to the function of the DAW or it's workflow. And what's worse is that often, regardless of outsourcing, there is a 3rd party that does it better...if you indeed really wanted it in the first place.

The only _unrealistic_ solution I can think of is tripling/quadrupling the price of a DAW. This would keep casual users out, but always curiously looking in. How many times have you read "Why do I need Wavelab" with the reply "If you don't know, then you don't need it.?" I know of one developer who I believe purposely keeps his prices quite high. He can do this because he doesn't have much competition, and his prices ($150-$400 depending on features) keeps the kids out, but always complaining at GS that they would buy it if it were "cheaper." Especially keeping out users who don't have a good grasp of midi. Good support costs money. His support is personal, almost always the same day reply. And if you find an issue, he fixes it.

Then once a professional user base and revenue is _magically_ established, fix the issues, finish the unfinished features, improve workflow, and focus on the demands of professional or every-day DAW users, maintaining the best real technical support and reputation. Since the Pro user base would be relatively small and hopefully loyal, use the marketing budget to genuinely profile and research the pro users goals and workflows. Then address the immediate needs plus a sustainable long-term route for the future.

If a professional DAW existed for say $2,000 and addressed the above issues, yes I would buy into it including annual upgrades. This isn't possible, at least now, so I apologize for my rant.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 21, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I have no complaints whatsoever. Having a full orchestra, racks of synths, thousands and thousands of drummers, and innumerable choirs at our fingertips, most of which sound pretty musical?
> 
> Nirvana.


Thissss. And I have yet to find a BFD drummer who drinks everything in the house, except maybe for whoever put out that migration roadmap a couple days ago. 

Reaper changes focus to the FX plugin that's active, and the transport and other shortcut keys stop working. That's really annoying. 

Then again, Reaper is extremely configurable. Different skins, loads of adaptable components that you can move around any way that fits your working style. So: How Well Do I Know My Software? 

I wanna fly, not read a 2,000-page manual on the new aircraft. So far I haven't crashed.


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 21, 2021)

Digital Performer has no remote app. They did and it worked great (years ago.) Amazing as there is no other remote app that simply works in a straight forward way. Inexcusable.

On top of that, you cannot bounce in place. DP creates an entirely new audio track a few miles away which you then have to hunt down and move (and then delete the new track.) 

When other pros come over to work they’re horrified at similar issues in DP which they haven’t had to deal with for a decade or more. It’s embarrassing and an embarrassment for DP.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 21, 2021)

Dave Connor said:


> Digital Performer has no remote app. They did and it worked great (years ago.) Amazing as there is no other remote app that simply works in a straight forward way. Inexcusable.
> 
> On top of that, you cannot bounce in place. DP creates an entirely new audio track a few miles away which you then have to hunt down and move (and then delete the new track.)
> 
> When other pros come over to work they’re horrified at similar issues in DP which they haven’t had to deal with for a decade or more. It’s embarrassing and an embarrassment for DP.


Yo but you can trigger mad fire clips though... 'cause that's what all the cool kids do right?


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 21, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Yo but you can trigger mad fire clips though... 'cause that's what all the cool kids do right?


Haha! That's right! An awesome new feature!!


----------



## Ozinga (Apr 21, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Yo but you can trigger mad fire clips though... 'cause that's what all the cool kids do right?


imho that is the most absurd thing Motu did.


----------



## Michael AD (Apr 22, 2021)

I wish Ableton would allow you to split a MIDI clip.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 22, 2021)

A few annoyances I've found since moving from Logic to Studio One

1. No way to save the default export path to a specific folder, it will reset eventually to its original position at some point
2. Logic does this thing where it lets me overwrite an existing file if the new one has the same name (I'll do this a lot for revisions or files which didn't bounce properly). But on S1 it doesn't seem to even give me the option, it just creates the same file but with (2) at the end. Small thing but always extra work to find the old file and delete it each time
3. When I stop playback and resume it on Studio One, the tails of the tracks still play, whereas when you stop playback on Logic, the tails still go, but everything is cut when you resume playback again, this is nice because I get no overlapping sounds. Gets a bit much when you keep working on the same small part over and over again.
4. Can't seem to close Studio One properly without having to use the task manager, it always just stops responding when I close it normally.
5. Can't drag and move the loop bar on S1, only drag the corners or make a new loop region. It's super handy on Logic when you can drag the yellow loop bar and place it somewhere else.
6. Some instruments take strangely long to load on S1, I ran my libraries from internal and external SSDs on both Logic and Studio One, but on S1 for some reason, mainly Performance Samples and 8dio stuff (batch resaved and everything) take a long time to load.

Reading that back makes me wonder why I switched to Studio One, but I didn't have much choice as my MBPro only had 16gb un-upgradable RAM, and switching to PC/Studio One was the cheapest option. It's still a great DAW and I'm enjoying it but small things like that just make me miss Logic.


----------



## Peter Satera (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, agree with the FL comments. BRSO is being implemented natively too (on their task list). FL is good in 1440p (im using 2 screens at 1920 x1200, planning to upgrade asap. I really like FL, but there's a lot lacking.

My FL Studio Annoyances/Wishlist.

 Track Disabling / Instrument Disabling to take it out of RAM entirely. Urgh..it just sits there. (Kontakt Purge isn't enough, I could be fully purged and uses 20Gb RAM).
 Dynamic Mixer Channels (add / delete) without restriction. 125...is just not enough. Patcher workarounds are time consuming. Multi-mic mixing is not good with it.
More Marker Types / Marker Layers. Need information layered to correlate with video info.
Tempo changes by Markers, (meaning automation tempo can GTFO), resolves the automation clips being deactivated during exporting playlist stems (these are apparently coming).
Tempo Causes the scrub to move faster NOT compresses the timeline. If you have a sample over a tempo change, things mess up. Having the scrub change speed instead of the time compress/expand would leave the sample aligned.
Frame scrubbing with left and right in the video player.
Thinner Channel racks to allow more visibility of more instruments at once. Allow for increase/decrease size like the playlist / pattern picker.
Allow the track names in the playlist editor to be longer, so we can actually see the names and not some acronym. "HZStrRHS20VioStactis" - like what...?
More Groups / Folders for Playlist - Organisation..just a must.
Better support of Multi-Output Connections to connect the mixer channel number (when you move a mixer channel, the output of the instrument follows it in Kontakt output instance instead of it just sitting on the same mixer and the move doing nothing.) 
Shortcut to hide tracks in playlist that do not have any information in them.
Ghost selected tracks / View selected tracks in piano roll all at once. Sick of them having to be all in one pattern to then separate/combine.
User can customise Playable region in Piano roll, naming keys, AKA: Keyboard Lists which can be saved. Means you can create instruments with drum names and we don't have to go into the kontakt instrument to remember what drum is what on ensemble patches.
Better Signature changing, (Stop the locking of the denominator in a time signature, and allow it to be changed mid track).
More visibility for CC data in the piano roll, to see more at once instead of only seeing one CC at a time. Currently if you insert or delete a section within your pattern it pushes/deletes the CC below, but if you have multiple CC's in play e.g Dynamics CC1 and Vibrato CC2, if you view CC1 insert a few bars, it will not also insert a few bars into CC2 data.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 22, 2021)

I think my biggest complaint with Cubase is that, though I have snap to grid turned on, pasting midi never snaps to the nearest grid. And the mouse thing that tells you where you are will never line up with the grid mark. Never have this problem with ProTools. 

I have a lot of complaints with Cubase, but that is the most annoying one. I always feel like I'm dealing with something that is in a slightly different language with Cubase. I almost understand it, but I'm missing that one word where it would all make sense. Every other DAW I have used I can either figure out myself or take a quick look at the manual - and "oh, that makes sense!" I can use Cubase, but the frustrations with it usually end up with me switching to ProTools or Studio One. Or never finishing anything.


----------



## Megreen (Apr 22, 2021)

ashX said:


> I started with FL Studio but it became annoying for me doing orchestral stuff in it. And the main annoyance is no connection between instrument racks, mixer and playlist, they are like 3 different dimensions.


That was implemented like 3 years ago in FL Studio 20, that you can work just like in traditional DAWs and things being connected.



LordOfTheStrings said:


> Like I said in my post above, to me what ashX mentions is only a problem in lower resolution.
> in 1440p and above you have room to have playlist/mixer and channel rack available on the screen at all times. You can click "detach" on them so they don't dissapear, and other windows don't overlap over them
> 
> Like in the picture below, and plenty room to spare for piano roll and a plugin to the left side.
> I prefer to keep piano roll on the bottom left and plugin on top left (since plugins always seem to default open to the top left in FL Studio)


That's completely wrong way of doing things in FL Studio because GUI is based on floating windows which means that you maximize main things (playlist, piano roll (and mixer if you want to)) and use TAB to switch between them and keep channel rack detached to stay on top of everything. What you did there and what people usually do in FL Studio is just beating the entire purpose and negating the advantage of GUI based on floating windows.

In FL Studio resolution has never been a problem if you used GUI in a proper way because you have piano roll across the screen and playlist across the screen and even at 1024x768 resolution things were fine if you used GUI properly.

Open FL Studio, maximize piano roll, maximize playlist, detach channel rack and put it somewhere
on the right. Detach mixer and to put it at the bottom, remove it/bring it with F9.
Press alt+enter (fullscreen), press ctrl+f11 (to remove toolbar).
You are set to use FL Studio in a proper way, with maximized piano roll and maximized playlist 
across your screen and you switch between them with TAB.
If you can't work without toolbar, then you need to learn shortcuts.

Do a simple test:
Insert pattern, TAB into it, place a note, TAB out of it. Press ctrl+shift+c and what happens?
You are automatically switched into piano roll to change notes. This DOESN'T WORK when 
piano roll is not maximized. Insert another note to change pattern, TAB out and left click to 
insert it in playlist.
Press TAB again and you are in piano roll, press F4 (or just "+") to insert another pattern,
place some notes, TAB out into playlist and left click to insert it into playlist.

How you are picking instruments? By doubleclicking on their piano rolls in channel rack?
How about being in piano roll and using "G" or using drop down list a bar?
Or using "H" to go directly to piano roll that has notes in it?

Congrats, you learned basics how to work properly in FL Studio and how to use properly
its GUI.


----------



## ashX (Apr 22, 2021)

Megreen said:


> Congrats, you learned basics how to work properly in FL Studio and how to use properly
> its GUI.


I know the basics of FL Studio because I used it for a long time. But for me working in Cubase and Ableton is more comfortable comparing to FL. I mean I understand all your words about switching with TAB etc. In other daws you have channels/tracks with instruments that are attached to the playlist, in FL you do it all manually which is annoying.
Also forgot to mention the audio recording thing in FL which doesnt have comping. Doesn't have fade ins and fade outs on audiotracks like in other daws (I know that buggy fade in fade out in sampler). There are loads of things I hate in FL that I'm too lazy to mention now but ofc it has some good features like Edison, automatic tempo analyzer and perhaps 3rd party plugin BBSCO articulate but all of that doesnt matter for me if I have other inconveniences.


----------



## Ozinga (Apr 22, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> A few annoyances I've found since moving from Logic to Studio One
> 
> 
> 5. Can't drag and move the loop bar on S1, only drag the corners or make a new loop region. It's super handy on Logic when you can drag the yellow loop bar and place it somewhere else.


Hold the command key(mac) and drag


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Apr 22, 2021)

Megreen said:


> That was implemented like 3 years ago in FL Studio 20, that you can work just like in traditional DAWs and things being connected.
> 
> 
> That's completely wrong way of doing things in FL Studio because GUI is based on floating windows which means that you maximize main things (playlist, piano roll (and mixer if you want to)) and use TAB to switch between them and keep channel rack detached to stay on top of everything. What you did there and what people usually do in FL Studio is just beating the entire purpose and negating the advantage of GUI based on floating windows.
> ...


"Wrong way"?
This was a thread for what you personally find annoying about your daw.
I find having everything available on the screen at the same time much more convinient, than having to press tab and shortcuts all the time.
I do know most shortcuts though. I just prefer the workflow this way, and honestly, I find it to be much less tedious.
And there's tons of advantages by having everything visible at all times over having to tab through windows.


----------



## Megreen (Apr 23, 2021)

LordOfTheStrings said:


> "Wrong way"?
> This was a thread for what you personally find annoying about your daw.
> I find having everything available on the screen at the same time much more convinient, than having to press tab and shortcuts all the time.
> I do know most shortcuts though. I just prefer the workflow this way, and honestly, I find it to be much less tedious.
> And there's tons of advantages by having everything visible at all times over having to tab through windows.


That's because you are a beginner and only beginners think that everything needs to be on screen at the same time because they are insecure, don't know all shortcuts, heavily relying on using mouse, still figuring out how things work, still didn't notice certain patterns and how things work.

For example, the picture you posted here tells me that you are a beginner because you placed channel rack at literally the worst place possible, because by inserting stuff in it, it is getting bigger vertically and you placed it literally at the most nonsensical place: bottom.

Same thing with playlist. It's on the right side of the screen, while you are putting stuff in it, it's getting bigger horizontally to right, things are expanding to right.

So, what's your plan exactly? To die from scrolling in channel rack and in playlist?

Only the way how you placed things tells me that you are a beginner because if you were experienced, you would never place things like that.


----------



## Lukas (Apr 23, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> 1. No way to save the default export path to a specific folder, it will reset eventually to its original position at some point
> 2. Logic does this thing where it lets me overwrite an existing file if the new one has the same name (I'll do this a lot for revisions or files which didn't bounce properly). But on S1 it doesn't seem to even give me the option, it just creates the same file but with (2) at the end. Small thing but always extra work to find the old file and delete it each time


Agreed.



pawelmorytko said:


> 4. Can't seem to close Studio One properly without having to use the task manager, it always just stops responding when I close it normally.


Most likely, you don't wait long enough before shutting down the process. Some plug-ins (Kontakt? SINE Player) take quite a long time to unload. I sometimes have this with Kontakt. Then I need to wait a while... and it closes as expected 



pawelmorytko said:


> 5. Can't drag and move the loop bar on S1, only drag the corners or make a new loop region. It's super handy on Logic when you can drag the yellow loop bar and place it somewhere else.


Works if you hold down Ctrl (Cmd on Mac).



pawelmorytko said:


> 6. Some instruments take strangely long to load on S1, I ran my libraries from internal and external SSDs on both Logic and Studio One, but on S1 for some reason, mainly Performance Samples and 8dio stuff (batch resaved and everything) take a long time to load.


Do you use the VST version in Studio One?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 23, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> My annoyance is Cubase. I have been you using it for years, as well as Logic. I really want to try using Cubase more because I prefer the VEPro routing options, but I just find there’s way too much going in with the GUI. It’s like sensory overload! So many little buttons, bells, whistles and colours, like a Fisher-Price toy. And then I go back into Logic and it’s like a nice spa; nice relaxed atmosphere and simple.


I just fired up Cubase myself and noticed what others said here is in fact true...

You can hide 99% of the UI
I even took a screenshot for future reference


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 23, 2021)

Megreen said:


> That's because you are a beginner and only beginners think that everything needs to be on screen at the same time because they are insecure, don't know all shortcuts, heavily relying on using mouse, still figuring out how things work, still didn't notice certain patterns and how things work.
> 
> For example, the picture you posted here tells me that you are a beginner because you placed channel rack at literally the worst place possible, because by inserting stuff in it, it is getting bigger vertically and you placed it literally at the most nonsensical place: bottom.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like someone is suffering from a bit of DAW elitism...

And calling someone insecure for how they use a DAW (which is completely subjective based on their workflow) is I am sorry to say, immature.

This thread is for people to air annoyances about their preferred DAW, not score browny points being keyboard warriors and slating others.

Let's get back on topic shall we


----------



## blinkofani (Apr 23, 2021)

Although I rarely use it, when I press the key command for the Tools box in Logic, it appears right under the cursor. Why can't the color palette windows behave the same? Same for the Event floating window. You ask for a floating window that has data you want to edit, why doesn't it appear under your cursor?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 23, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I just fired up Cubase myself and noticed what others said here is in fact true...
> 
> You can hide 99% of the UI
> I even took a screenshot for future reference


Nice! I have shamefully overlooked this, will check it out.


----------



## YuyaoSG (Apr 23, 2021)

Does Cubase can deal with quintuplet？If not, this is just a small complaint.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 23, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Main annoyance for me is Reaper, with the ugliest UI ever created for a software product


I honestly don't get comments about this for any DAW since IMO they all look mostly the same. The big diff is in the workflow and my biggest annoyance by far is how even the simplest of things is often not easy, obvious, intuitive. Stuff like add a track, delete a track, select a plugin for that track, etc. Some I swear had to be built by people on acid. Mixcraft on the other hand is easy and intuitive and why it's my DAW.




PaulieDC said:


> But I tell ya, as far as a UI goes and ease of use, Studio One sits at the top of the steps slapping down every other cat crawling up.


You've apparently never used Mixcraft.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Apr 23, 2021)

Megreen said:


> That's because you are a beginner and only beginners think that everything needs to be on screen at the same time because they are insecure, don't know all shortcuts, heavily relying on using mouse, still figuring out how things work, still didn't notice certain patterns and how things work.
> 
> For example, the picture you posted here tells me that you are a beginner because you placed channel rack at literally the worst place possible, because by inserting stuff in it, it is getting bigger vertically and you placed it literally at the most nonsensical place: bottom.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll "die" from scrolling, and you will "die" from tabbing through windows.
Both are annoying things to deal with. Pick your poison.
I'm aware I don't "have to" have all things available on the screen at the same time, but I prefer to have it that way.
Lets say i'm working with a VST and looking through presets and want to change the melody at the same time. 
I will not have to constantly tab through windows, it's all available to me at once, while you will "die" from tabbing back and forth.
And same goes for everything else in the DAW
Scrolling a bit seems much less annoying to me than constantly having to tab through windows, without the possibility to work on more windows at the same time.
But you do whatever works for you. It's great that we have the way to work in whatever way works for us


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 24, 2021)

bill5 said:


> You've apparently never used Mixcraft.


You are correct about that! Never even heard of it before you, lol.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 24, 2021)

I often do quick sketches with Notion. But when I send to Studio One, I have to either disable the VST3's I'm using or set all the VIs up again. This is because Notion only uses VST2s and S1 will load the VST3s even if using the "Send To Studio One" function in Notion.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 24, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Most likely, you don't wait long enough before shutting down the process. Some plug-ins (Kontakt? SINE Player) take quite a long time to unload. I sometimes have this with Kontakt. Then I need to wait a while... and it closes as expected
> ...


Hi cheers for the reply, I figured there might be a workaround for some of these issues so i appreciate the help. To be fair with the closing of Studio One, I did give it like 10 minutes to close on its own (went to grab a coffee and make some food, came back and it was still open), so ever since then i've been saving and then task manager ending process.

What did you mean by the VST version in Studio One?


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 24, 2021)

Logic Markers. I wish I could permanently disable their creation.


----------



## Lukas (Apr 24, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> What did you mean by the VST version in Studio One?


You mention that you use Logic and Studio One so I assume you're on Mac. That means you have the choice between using the VST or the AU version of Kontakt in Studio One (Logic supports only AU). I always recommend using VST plug-ins in Studio (instead of the AU variant).


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 24, 2021)

I love the tabbing and screen real estate in FL when it comes to midi. After Sonar 2 I started to move away from Sonar because of the cluttered GUI. Back when Sony had Acid Pro if they had a separate window for editing midi that was going to be my DAW.


----------



## Maarten (Apr 24, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Logic Markers. I wish I could permanently disable their creation.


Can't you delete the Key Commands (option-K) for the different 'Create Marker' key commands and hide the Marker Track by right-clicking in the Global Header as a work-around.


----------



## Maarten (Apr 24, 2021)

No "Create Marker" anymore.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 24, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You mention that you use Logic and Studio One so I assume you're on Mac. That means you have the choice between using the VST or the AU version of Kontakt in Studio One (Logic supports only AU). I always recommend using VST plug-ins in Studio (instead of the AU variant).


Ah okay, I should have clarified, I use Logic on Mac and Studio One on PC !


----------



## AEF (Apr 24, 2021)

I really love Studio One since ive been switching over. 

But the lack of proper timecode sync (ie, this cue has bar 3 begin at xx:xx:xx timecode) makes it impossible to use for one cue per project features.

even ableton has a plugin expansion that allows this. 

the result is im forced to still using the far less “fun” Logic X.


----------



## Ivan M. (Apr 24, 2021)

I hate all daws


----------



## marc.hman (Apr 24, 2021)

Pro Tools / Samplitude / Pyramix / Reaper have a preference "return to starting position on stop". In Logic you enable "Play from last locate position". This is what happens: The DAW plays until you press stop, the cursor and arrange view stay at the stop position. Only when pressing play again, cursor and view jump back to the starting position. This is in 99% of cases what I want. In Cubase otoh, when you press stop, cursor and view jump back to the starting position immediately. This is almost NEVER what I want. After a year in Cubase I still find this SO annoying. (Yes, I know, I can press stop twice. That's what I am doing. Hundreds of times a day. It annoys me.) Feels good to have this off my chest...


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 24, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I think my biggest complaint with Cubase is that, though I have snap to grid turned on, pasting midi never snaps to the nearest grid. And the mouse thing that tells you where you are will never line up with the grid mark.


Yikes, that's strange. I've never run into any grid-related problems like that. When snap-to-grid is turned on, you should be able to drop the scrolling cursor anywhere on the timeline and it will snap to the nearest bar/beat/quantization. Anything pasted will paste right onto that spot. Please send a support ticket to Steinberg. Next year when they respond, please share their answer.

My biggest complaint about using Cubase, which I've been dealing with for eight years now, is that for some PC users, it will always record MIDI early. There are all kinds of tips and suggestions for fixing it, and some have worked for some PC users, but for me and other PC users, nothing has worked. Every single MIDI part recorded has to be manually slid forward.

After some digging, it seems the root of the problem lies with certain brands of motherboards. So even though it may not technically be a Cubase problem, Steinberg has known about it for years and they should feel an obligation to create a solution. Instead they apparently continue to regard it as a user-side issue outside their domain of responsibility. A simple "Early MIDI Recording Compensation" control would be heavenly.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 24, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Next year when they respond, please share their answer.


That's about it.


----------



## dflood (Apr 24, 2021)

Logic annoyances:

I can enter lyrics and chords in the score, but I can’t see them in the Tracks view, where they would be the most useful to me. Why can’t a lane be generated for each of these in the Global Tracks? If these are Easter eggs that I still haven’t found, can somebody give me a hint?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 24, 2021)

The thing that annoys me about Logic is that the latest updates require Catalina.


----------



## dflood (Apr 24, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The thing that annoys me about Logic is that the latest updates require Catalina.


Yup, and I’m sitting here with my 2013 iMac waiting for them to bring out a model with the M2 or MX or whatever chip with more RAM. Hopefully this year?


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 24, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The thing that annoys me about Logic is that the latest updates require Catalina.


And there didn't seem to be any particular reason for this requirement other than they wanted to get rid of support for 32 bit plugins.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> And there didn't seem to be any particular reason for this requirement other than they wanted to get rid of support for 32 bit plugins.


That was a while ago in Logic. Catalina ends support for 32-bit everything!


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 24, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That was a while ago in Logic. Catalina ends support for 32-bit everything!


Yes, which is why I have a machine still on Mojave! I just meant I don't see why Logic needed to be made Catalina only, except perhaps there was something about old architectures that they felt they couldn't adequately support. But if Logic had stopped supporting 32 bit plugins before that, then I don't know what it would be. It just seems a bit arbitrary even for Apple to cut off updates without some sort of technical reason.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Apr 24, 2021)

Cubase (11) loads my 1043 Quad.1 track/channel template in about 33 seconds, but the lag in the MixConsole makes scrolling from side to side/end to end feel more like 33 years at a time. Also; Expression Map management. And Generic Remote management. Dear lord, protector of everything holy - please deliver me from editing Generic Remote controls in Cubase. 

Other than that - no complaints whatsoever. It's rock-solid and I mean, look at this thing; it's gorgeous!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 24, 2021)

Maarten said:


> No "Create Marker" anymore.


Thank you! Actually, my issue is from random press touching on the mouse pad near the measure numbers and cycle bar. Any idea how to disable that function?


----------



## Ozinga (Apr 24, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Thank you! Actually, my issue is from random press touching on the mouse pad near the measure numbers and cycle bar. Any idea how to disable that function?


I do that too sometimes and can't figure out how it happens. I tried to do it on purpose to see how it is created but couldn't create at all


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 24, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, which is why I have a machine still on Mojave! I just meant I don't see why Logic needed to be made Catalina only, except perhaps there was something about old architectures that they felt they couldn't adequately support. But if Logic had stopped supporting 32 bit plugins before that, then I don't know what it would be. It just seems a bit arbitrary even for Apple to cut off updates without some sort of technical reason.


A friend on the inside said they needed some library that's in Catalina to support ARM Macs.

I called bullshit, and - uncharacteristically - he didn't put up much resistance.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 24, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> I do that too sometimes and can't figure out how it happens. I tried to do it on purpose to see how it is created but couldn't create at all


Yeah its when you pressure push (or whatever they call it) the mouse pad.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 24, 2021)

Not being able to select articulations from the expression map list with a mouse directly on the track is probably my #1 annoyance in Cubase.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 24, 2021)

Reaper:
- lack of Studio One’s articulation management
- can’t dock an FX without that annoying FX list taking up screen real estate
- lack of intuitive multi FX routing like in Studio One
- lack of intuitive MIDI features like Chorder, Arpeggiator, etc. being built in
- piano roll is finicky
- overlapping shortcuts in different windows (MIDI editor vs mixer vs arrange view) means often times executing an action on a different area than one I thought was in focus (trying to delete a MIDI note and nuking an entire track)
- docker is finicky

Studio One:
- can’t only scan new VSTs on startup. Must scan them all or skip them all
- can’t trigger VST scan after start up. Must close and reopen
- Kontakt is insanely small in S1 vs Reaper or standalone mode. Enabling hi DPI usually breaks the view
- separate instrument tracks from audio tracks. Why can’t all DAWs make tracks universal like Reaper?
- using file browser to pull in modular templates is unintuitive
- can’t just have a blank session open on startup like in Reaper
- video functionality too basic
- no multi MIDI channels in a single track
- hangs on project close or when trying to close the application since updating to 5.2
- negative track delay is still buggy


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 24, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> Three things I'd like in Logic:
> 
> 1) Searching for tracks and plugins by typing (I know of apps that add this feature - but I'd prefer this to be native).



I've been doing this in the libraries tab (on the left panel) in Logic for a couple years now and it works nicely. Just save the instruments as patches (on the bottom of the panel) and they will load up with your articulation sets and signal chain. Even better--you can save track stacks too.






---

I'm loving Logic more and more these days, since they've allowed purging RAM from disabled tracks, plus the nifty autosampler, the nifty drummer, alchemy, all these nifty toys.

But since this thread is about annoyances, i'll list some minor ones.

1. No midi output from instruments (a limitation of the AU spec)

2. No freehand drawing of velocity curves (the way you can with cc curves). You have to draw in these weird straight lines. Like, why would you want your velocities to be shaped in straight lines anyway?

3. Saved patch presets in the libraries tab for some reason don't save the track delay settings (as of 10.5.1 anyway).

But overall, life is good.


----------



## Maarten (Apr 24, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Yeah its when you pressure push (or whatever they call it) the mouse pad.


Maybe deactivate the "Force Click and haptic feedback" in the trackpad preferences?
And the "Look up...." also.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 25, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Yikes, that's strange. I've never run into any grid-related problems like that. When snap-to-grid is turned on, you should be able to drop the scrolling cursor anywhere on the timeline and it will snap to the nearest bar/beat/quantization. Anything pasted will paste right onto that spot. Please send a support ticket to Steinberg. Next year when they respond, please share their answer.
> 
> My biggest complaint about using Cubase, which I've been dealing with for eight years now, is that for some PC users, it will always record MIDI early. There are all kinds of tips and suggestions for fixing it, and some have worked for some PC users, but for me and other PC users, nothing has worked. Every single MIDI part recorded has to be manually slid forward.
> 
> *After some digging, it seems the root of the problem lies with certain brands of motherboards.* So even though it may not technically be a Cubase problem, Steinberg has known about it for years and they should feel an obligation to create a solution. Instead they apparently continue to regard it as a user-side issue outside their domain of responsibility. A simple "Early MIDI Recording Compensation" control would be heavenly.


That makes no sense. It not like there's a whole bunch of chipset brands on boards these days.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 25, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> That makes no sense. It not like there's a whole bunch of chipset brands on boards these days.


According to the manual and what people tell me, I have everything checked for snap to grid. However, Cubase has a lot of hidden menus and who knows? There's likely something checked or not checked in there that is messing it all up. Maybe it's the purple color for midi that messes it up? It's not actually purple, just an example of what could be messing it up.


----------



## PeterN (Apr 25, 2021)

Logic annoyances. 

- when you open a project and realise you forgot to put the ssd drive, theres no way to stop the loading. annoying, THERES NO CANCEL button
- too much disco music focused, annoying when they come out with tons of synths, beat after beat, and hip-hop crap year after year. ENOUGH OF THAT.


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 25, 2021)

Copying EQs in Cubase could be way easier, you have to right click in the perfect spot to do it.
Also switching from linear to parabolic curves for automation is annoying too. Other than those 2 things I have a hard time finding problems with my workflow otherwise!


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 25, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> That makes no sense. It not like there's a whole bunch of chipset brands on boards these days.


I'm not that much into the tech aspect of PCs to know whether or not it makes sense. I just dug deep into the internet on this issue and picked up info here and there. The only reason it seemed plausible to me is I have two different DAWs... each uses a different interface and a different version of Windows. One uses the interface's MIDI port, the other uses USB. The timing problem is the same on both DAWs, and the one thing that's the same between them is they both have ASUS motherboards.


----------



## justthere (Apr 27, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Not being able to select articulations from the expression map list with a mouse directly on the track is probably my #1 annoyance in Cubase.


That, utterly. Why it doesn’t at least reflect what the remote key settings are - at least - is beyond me. But if you use something like ComposerTools Pro, you can at least just tap that and get to what you want. Kind of. But not really. Now I need to go see if the MIDI-in mode in the piano roll editor will pair an articulation selection with a note that’s simultaneously entered. Maybe this is a script that needs writing. 
Clever as Cubase is - amazing even - some things are so much simpler in Pro Tools - but then you’re sequencing in Pro Tools. I’ve done it for years, but PT is rough for large orchestral projects and doesn’t want to know from articulation switching - unless maybe you use program changes.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been doing this in the libraries tab (on the left panel) in Logic for a couple years now and it works nicely. Just save the instruments as patches (on the bottom of the panel) and they will load up with your articulation sets and signal chain. Even better--you can save track stacks too.


Land of Missing Parts said:


> ---
> 
> I'm loving Logic more and more these days, since they've allowed purging RAM from disabled tracks, plus the nifty autosampler, the nifty drummer, alchemy, all these nifty toys.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm trying to save patches as track stacks. For some reason, sometimes the track names won't save. (I got "Kontakt" as track name instead of, let's say "Trp. 1 legato")
Do you get that too ?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 28, 2021)

G.Poncelet said:


> I've been doing this in the libraries tab (on the left panel) in Logic for a couple years now and it works nicely. Just save the instruments as patches (on the bottom of the panel) and they will load up with your articulation sets and signal chain. Even better--you can save track stacks too.
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to save patches as track stacks. For some reason, sometimes the track names won't save. (I got "Kontakt" as track name instead of, let's say "Trp. 1 legato")
> Do you get that too ?


Yes, I do get that bug when loading stacks where names sometimes disappear, although everything else loads correctly.

You can try doing a little hack that usually works for me: I've noticed that if I save immediately after re-naming, or even just double clicking in and out of re-naming mode, it retains the name.


----------



## Syncopator (Apr 28, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Is there a DAW that writes out what’s recorded in musical notation?
> Im ready for a change.
> Especially if there’s a track option that keeps sound effects and drums/percussion in a traditional piano roll.


Digital Performer.


----------



## G.Poncelet (Apr 28, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yes, I do get that bug when loading stacks where names sometimes disappear, although everything else loads correctly.
> 
> You can try doing a little hack that usually works for me: I've noticed that if I save immediately after re-naming, or even just double clicking in and out of re-naming mode, it retains the name.


Thanks I'll try that !
About the "non saved negative track delay" : someone mentioned here the Expert Sleepers "Latency Fixer"
It works fine.
Also, if you load a track stack by importing from another Logic project, everything is saved, names, track delay etc


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2021)

Syncopator said:


> Digital Performer.


How is it? I used to use Sonar, which also wrote midi into music notation, but it was hit or miss as to if it put it in the correct register. This was piano music. I'd have almost everything on the treble clef with multiple lines below middle C and one note on the bass clef - or vice versa.


----------



## Jos Wylin (Apr 29, 2021)

In Studio One Pro (version 5.2 and earlier versions), it seems impossible to give a name to new automations (other than the usual ones like Expression, Velocity, Note Pressure...). I regularly use Velocity XF (CC3) and VelXF on/off (CC 28) with VI Pro (Vienna). They appear in the automation lanes as CC 3 and CC28. Rather confusion and even more if you use more automations. My request to change that has been ignored so far, although it would be very useful and practical not having to think which is what all the time. For the rest, VI Pro is superb and especially now with the new Sound Variations!


----------



## G.Poncelet (Apr 29, 2021)

@Land of Missing Parts looks like the last update fixed the issue, I haven't check yet


----------



## Jos Wylin (Apr 29, 2021)

G.Poncelet said:


> @Land of Missing Parts looks like the last update fixed the issue, I haven't check yet


I haven't checked yet, but if so, I would be glad! Checked now, but I don't see any difference. Would you know how to change the CC-name into a real name?


----------



## Lukas (Apr 29, 2021)

Jos Wylin said:


> In Studio One Pro (version 5.2 and earlier versions), it seems impossible to give a name to new automations (other than the usual ones like Expression, Velocity, Note Pressure...). I regularly use Velocity XF (CC3) and VelXF on/off (CC 28) with VI Pro (Vienna). They appear in the automation lanes as CC 3 and CC28. Rather confusion and even more if you use more automations.


It's a good point. Here are two feature requests - vote them up 





__





Please improve Midi CC Automation window and MIDI CC editing - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


Dear PreSonus! I've just ran into an uncomfortable part of Studio One after switching to the ... an image of my crowded MIDI CC Automation Window



answers.presonus.com








__





Rename/Reorder/Assign KeyCommands/ to MIDI CCs - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


- It would be great to rename what now looks like "ctrl 1-x" "ctrl 2-y" etc etc to match what ... 0 for velocities and so on) Thanks a lot! Best



answers.presonus.com


----------



## Jos Wylin (Apr 29, 2021)

Lukas said:


> It's a good point. Here are two feature requests - vote them up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was already a thread for this. Voted right away!


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Apr 29, 2021)

DAW Annoyance Syndrome - where everyone else is sure that they have a better DAW than the one that truly works for you...


----------



## MarcusD (Apr 29, 2021)

Only time any DAWs become annoying is when they add new features that are not fully thought-out in terms of functionality, workflow and integration.

The other is when some older features start to feel dated and need updating to make them better and improve user experience as-well-as workflow.

When the above becomes an issue, thats when it gets frustrating, personally. All down to the developer at that point and how well they handle their own challenges.

It's awesome to have such a variety of amazing tools out our disposal, that pretty much all do the same thing. We're lucky people.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm old enough to remember the time before DAWs. In my humble opinion, there's almost no comparison between a DAW and a multitrack magnetic tape recorder - with perhaps one exception: Tape loops! The sheer physicality of loops of tape is difficult to convey to people who have never experienced the mental gymnastics of audio 'being' a length of tape. So all DAWs are amazing to me, and the only annoyance is that none of them have a physical 'razor-blade and splicing tape' interface... (but there again, neither did any multi-tracks - unless you were very brave!)


----------



## G.Poncelet (Apr 29, 2021)

Jos Wylin said:


> I haven't checked yet, but if so, I would be glad! Checked now, but I don't see any difference. Would you know how to change the CC-name into a real name?


Sorry I was talking about an issue in Logic Pro (track names that wouldn't save when saving user patches)


----------



## mjsalam (Jul 17, 2021)

Lukas said:


> You mention that you use Logic and Studio One so I assume you're on Mac. That means you have the choice between using the VST or the AU version of Kontakt in Studio One (Logic supports only AU). I always recommend using VST plug-ins in Studio (instead of the AU variant).


Hey Lukas, I was just faced with the choice of AU/VST - typically I've always assumed AU for Mac where possible and VST otherwise. Wondering why you suggest VST for S1 on Mac?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 17, 2021)

synthesizerwriter said:


> DAW Annoyance Syndrome - where everyone else is sure that they have a better DAW than the one that truly works for you...


Also known as Reaperitis. 🤣


----------



## Jos Wylin (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't use Logic Pro anymore. Always Studio One Pro (latest version). And I never use AU anymore, only VST and whenever possible, only VST3. By that choice, there's no limit on the use of more than 16 channels. You can go on 16 x 16.... and VST3 supports the integration of the latest ViennaIinstruments Variations (instrument articulations extended without key switches). That is a great improvement for classical composers like myself!
Jos


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Jul 19, 2021)

One of the major annoyances that I have encountered in DAWs ,over time, is their longevity. Sequencer One, Dr.T's, Trackman, RealTime, Studio Vision, and more have all come and gone and forced me to change to a new DAW. I hesitate to say it, but the current DAWs do seem to churn less frequently (fingers crossed)...


----------

